# B. S. A. Winged Wheel value / questions



## Greg M. (Mar 25, 2021)

Good afternoon 
So a buddy’s daughter has this bike in their basement with a B. S. A. Winged Wheel attached to it. It appears to be a Raleigh bike but the pictures are not that great. Probably hasn’t run in years. 
Is this missing a gas tank? From the research I’ve done they all seem to have the flat tank that attaches to a rear rack. 
It does appear to have the throttle and whatever controls there are. 
What is the approximate value of this? 
Thank you 
Greg


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, it is missing the gas tank. They were built into the rack. The bike looks like it is a BSA. I have been piecing one of these together and would like to buy it for parts. These turn up infrequently, establishing a price is a shot in the dark.


----------



## JonW (Jul 1, 2022)

Would love to own that!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 1, 2022)

1000.. imo


----------



## Fastfreddy (Oct 1, 2022)

Do you still have this? Might you want to sell it?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2022)

This one was at the Beaulieu swap and was in running condition.  It was tagged at 750 GBP and sold very fast.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Oct 1, 2022)

Greg M. said:


> Good afternoon
> So a buddy’s daughter has this bike in their basement with a B. S. A. Winged Wheel attached to it. It appears to be a Raleigh bike but the pictures are not that great. Probably hasn’t run in years.
> Is this missing a gas tank? From the research I’ve done they all seem to have the flat tank that attaches to a rear rack.
> It does appear to have the throttle and whatever controls there are.
> ...



Greg M. Do you still have this, and might you be interested in selling it?


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 2, 2022)

It was never mine, but a friend's daughter who doesn't want to sell it unfortunately.


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 8, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This one was at the Beaulieu swap and was in running condition.  It was tagged at 750 GBP and sold very fast.View attachment 1704856
> View attachment 1704857



This one looks complete and on the bike that they sold with the engine. It has the Web spring fork. I think these motors were sold as a kit or as the complete bike that you see here.


----------

